# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Суицидники, переживших клиническую смерть

## alt

Ищу суицидников, переживших клиническую смерть во время попытки СУ. Пожалуйста, откликнитесь!

----------


## stre10k

...
клиническая смерть от передозировки всякой наркотической хрени. превышение дозы умышленное но не с целью умереть а с целью проверить себя. покатит?

----------


## Lena

> Ищу суицидников, переживших клиническую смерть во время попытки СУ. Пожалуйста, откликнитесь!


  Откликаюсь. Хотя говорить об этом боюсь. Было страшно.

----------


## ALF

Да брось ты... Охота что ли гореть в аду? Ты ж не знаешь что там за гранью...

----------


## DayOfDay

не суецидник но просто хочу знать что по ту сторону  и "прав" ли я в своих додумках или догадках.. просто нужны люди для выражения мыслей. присоеденяйтесь пожалуйста (ася 224718484 )

----------


## DeD

То что вам показывают сначала во время клинической смерти - это полный лохотрон,бутафория и подстава.Реальные события вас ждут впереди

----------


## palmer

Зачем тебе такие люди? Или опыт перенять хочешь :Wink:

----------


## Осенний

> Ищу суицидников, переживших клиническую смерть во время попытки СУ. Пожалуйста, откликнитесь!


 Клиническую смерть не переживал, но еше в 5 лет вспомнил свою смерть. Интересно знать наснилось?)

----------

